# Mini-Indy



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

25 years ago, I got the plans for this "Mini Indy II" Go Kart from Popular Mechanics. I buillt the body since it was a wood working project but I never got around to finishing the "Hardware" and Mechanicals. I think my Son probably still is very dissapointed in his Dad for that. I recently found the old plans in a box and am thinking about trying this project one more time for my two grandsons. Total cost's for the Kart should be approx. $500 dollars. I'll have to see if I can sell some Projects to get the money together to buy the Hardware. I promised myself I would NOT start this project until I had ALL the materials, Wood, Hardware, and Mechanicals in the shop and ready to go. That way I'll be ensured that I can Finish it this time.:thumbsup:

This is a picture of what a completed Mini Indy II should look like. I hope mine will look this good. Hopefully I can get started this fall.

I don't think the plans are available any longer from Stevenson Projects, so if anyone else is interested in building one of these, I could supply you with a copy of the plans.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I wouldn't tell your son you are doing it, till it is finished! That would be a BIG suprize!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

How cool is that!

We have a little boy join the family recently.

Last night I had the pleasure of watching him zoom his matchbox collection around the coffee table.











He's probably a little young yet but that gives me time.

I'd love to have the plans!

PM on the way!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a great project, looks fast. Kids today have it pretty good. When I was a kid we had snap on skates to our sneakers, and a skate key on a cord that we wore like a necklace.








 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing!

When I was a kid we didn't have wheels!


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a great idea. And I remember those cabinetman


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> That's a great project, looks fast. Kids today have it pretty good. When I was a kid we had snap on skates to our sneakers, and a skate key on a cord that we wore like a necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I was a kid we were transitioning our snap on skates into skate boards.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like a fun project to me. I'd take a set of plans if you're willing to share!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

If you send me a PM with you Private E-mail address, I'll send you a Link to my SkyDrive where you can download a set of the plans!


----------



## Grubby (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't seem to find the PM feature. The closest is the Visitor Message on your user page, which displays to the public.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Grubby,
Click on my name "MissionIsMyMission" and you'll see where it says "Send a Private Message to MissionIsMyMission". Click on that and you can send me a message. Make sure and include your Private email address and I'll email you a link to my SkyDrive where the plans are stored.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grubby (Aug 12, 2013)

With JavaScript enabled, it only gives me the options of viewing your profile, finding more of your posts, or adding you as a contact. Without JS, like before, I go directly to your user page, where the Private Message option is nowhere to be found. Perhaps because I'm new, it won't allow me to contact members. Would you mind trying to contact me that way instead?


----------



## Grubby (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, no reply from the administrators yet about how to get it to work or if it's simply my new user status. So, I edited the Visitor Message that I'd previously left on your profile. You can find my contact information there.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I've heard that you can't do private messages until you've hit around 50 or so posts. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Grubby (Aug 12, 2013)

OK, thanks for the clarification, Duncancruiser. And thanks, MissionIsMyMission, as I just got the link and the plans look quite detailed. Now, what do you think the differences are between the Mini-Indy I, II, and the upcoming III?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> That's a great project, looks fast. Kids today have it pretty good. When I was a kid we had snap on skates to our sneakers, and a skate key on a cord that we wore like a necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid we did the same thing, and you had better watch out for the cracks in the side walk which caused a lot of cut knees. We also took the skates apart and fastened them to a board with an orange create in the front with a handle on top of the create and made scooters. Remember the fake light was a tin can nailed to the front.


----------



## Sfmalton (Aug 17, 2013)

*Mini Indy*

That's a neat indy racer. It looks like an improved version of the one my buddy built from plans he got from PM back in the 70's. As I remember it used tires from a small airplane. I seem to remember that it took a while to get going but would do about 45 mph. Maybe that was downhill. I always wanted to build one but never had the chance. I'd love a copy of the plans if you have them available. Thanks.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you sourced the engine yet? Just wondering where you intend to get it and how much that might run. I may start on this sooner than expected.


----------



## Grubby (Aug 12, 2013)

By the way, based on the figures I saw online, the dollar is about 1/5 of what it was back in 1973. So, assuming the parts didn't get all that much cheaper to produce, the cost of the Mini-Indy would really be about $1,500.  Too rich for me, unfortunately. If I'm going to spend that kind of dough, I'll be putting it into a CycleKart first, then maybe a Mini-Indy sometime down the road.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Grubby, you're way off on your costs. Your wood and hardware costs for the body will run approx $100 @ todays prices. You can get a 6 hp Horizontal Shaft Motor on sale @ Harbor Freight for around $125. Go Kart Brakes, Clutch and Throttle parts will run $200 new but I bought a Old Go kart frame with wheels and tires for $50 bucks on craigslist so I can scavenge a lot from that. If you're creative you can get er dun for less than $500 in my humble opinion.


----------



## Grubby (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I'm just going by what the plans say: "However, in 1973 we built our prototype for approx $100 for engine and drive train; $100 for hardware, lumber, and controls; and $100 for wheels and tires." Maybe parts have gotten cheaper since the hobby caught on. On a different note, I'm really concerned about this pulley-based steering setup. Seems like the last thing you'd want to see break is the ability to steer as you're hurtling along at 40 mph! Got any ideas?


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the plans....received them with no problems....


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Grubby said:


> Well, I'm just going by what the plans say: "However, in 1973 we built our prototype for approx $100 for engine and drive train; $100 for hardware, lumber, and controls; and $100 for wheels and tires." Maybe parts have gotten cheaper since the hobby caught on. On a different note, I'm really concerned about this pulley-based steering setup. Seems like the last thing you'd want to see break is the ability to steer as you're hurtling along at 40 mph! Got any ideas?


All I know is, what my materials research has shown me I can buy the materials for here in the Tulsa, OK area. I also know that Hundreds of em were built since the 70's and I've not heard of any issues with the steering. It's all made from air craft type cable etc. I have no issues with the system or design. My 1961 Boat that I still use has the exact same cable pulley steering system. If you're concerned with it, then don't build one. I am going forward with the build and have no doubt it will be a safe and dependable vehicle that can be built for under $500 of today's dollars.:icon_smile:


----------



## Kadec01 (May 28, 2014)

*Mini Indy II*

Is there a way to get a copy of those mini Indy plans? That thing is cool.


----------



## Kadec01 (May 28, 2014)

Trying to find the plans for this thing. can't send PM on here. Site wont let me. Is there any way to find the plans for this thing?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You need 25 posts before you can PM.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I would be interested in the plans. My solution for testing the steering is to have my mother in law do the maiden voyage


----------



## Kadec01 (May 28, 2014)

*Mini Indy Plans*

How can I find a copy of the plans without posting 25 times as the site is tellignme?


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*posts*

Kadec01

Suppose you could enter twenty five post.

Something like this;

Post 1 post reply 
post 2 post reply

No need to type in the title box just type in a word or two and move to the next post could have it done in ten minutes or less


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Lets see if this will work.. Mini Indy Plans

Let me know if you are *NOT* able to download from this location!!!


----------



## Kadec01 (May 28, 2014)

*Mini Indy*

Yes that worked wonderfully. An extremely sincere thank you for that!!! :icon_smile: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## packard38coupe (Oct 11, 2014)

*mini indys*

I love these cars and want to build one for electric power and adult size to race with the grand kids, heheheheh. If you stilll have the plans I'd love to get a set.
[email protected]


----------



## Martin Murdock (Apr 9, 2016)

*plans needed for mini indy*

I was glad to see your offer of copies of plans. I had a set from Popular Mechanics years ago that I misplaced somehow.

Could I please buy a set from you? I would like to make it battery/electric at first, until the grandsons are older, then go for the gasoline engine.

Please let me know where to send the check.

Thank you so much.

Martin Murdock
[email protected]
2329 Creekwood Court
Santa Rosa, CA 95409


----------



## Bennieberry3 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would like a set of your plans for the Mini-Indy. My email is [email protected] Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Bennieberry3 said:


> I would like a set of your plans for the Mini-Indy. My email is [email protected] Thanks in advance!


MissionIsMyMission hasn't been here in almost a year so don't expect an answer.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Bennieberry3 said:


> I would like a set of your plans for the Mini-Indy. My email is [email protected] Thanks in advance!


The link in post #30 is still active, click it, download, easy peasy...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

FWIW anyone interested in (go cart) engines, the predator engine from harbor freight is incredible for the $99 cost, horiz shaft. I think is it 6.5 hp, but they don't supply hp ratings all the time. I put one on a troy bilt tiller, wow. quiet and powerful.. they say it takes the same parts as a Honda engine.??


----------



## Martin Murdock (Apr 9, 2016)

*Mini Indy plans needed*

I was thrilled to hear you could make me a copy of the plans. I was gathering materials and my plan set has somehow disappeared. I had the plans for Mini Indy and Mini Indy II. Please tell me where to send the check so I can get going on this again. Thank you so much.
Martin Murdock
2329 Creekwood Ct.
Santa Rosa, CA 95409
707 537 6988


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

The link in my previous post #30 should work for you to download the plans.

No Charge!!!

The Original Designer of the MiniIndy was planning on a MiniIndy III but unfortunately he passed away before he could complete them. These are the Only Plans that there will ever be for this project.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2018)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> Lets see if this will work.. Mini Indy Plans
> 
> Let me know if you are *NOT* able to download from this location!!!


It worked on my son's laptop yesterday but no printer. Tried today at work where I have a printer. Get Page Cannot be Displayed.


----------



## karchambault (Aug 23, 2018)

*finishing my mini indy my dad started 38 yrs ago*

trying to figure out what size engine to put on here and what size tires.


Harbor freight has a 79cc and a 212cc for around $100.00


can find tires....


also I attempted to download the plans that were on here but they were blurry.... Any suggestions!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2018)

Have you heard of any improvement to the plumbing suspension since the first plans?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I would love to see the build progress if anyone is tackling this project. thanks!


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

Wow, looks gorgeous!


----------



## jesus raul morales (Jan 28, 2021)

yo tambien construi uno en 1973 pero ahora quiero uno para mis nietas y no tengo los planos como podria adquirirlos ?

Translation by Moderator: 
I also built one in 1973 but now I want one for my granddaughters and I don't have the plans, how could I buy them?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

jesus raul morales said:


> yo tambien construi uno en 1973 pero ahora quiero uno para mis nietas y no tengo los planos como podria adquirirlos ?
> 
> Translation by Moderator:
> I also built one in 1973 but now I want one for my granddaughters and I don't have the plans, how could I buy them?


Jesus - The plans are still online. You can download the PDF file of the plans. See the link in post #30, above:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/threads/mini-indy.54244/post-612223
Plans: https://mega.co.nz/#!nEgFhIKC!HeA7bFAELLEgZtS3Yv9S7_RS0Fr9UjM0EmeX718jIJ4

Translation with computer help:
Jesús - Los planos están en Internet. Puede descargar el archivo PDF, gratis. Vea el enlace en la publicación # 30, arriba:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/threads/mini-indy.54244/post-612223
Los planos: https://mega.co.nz/#!nEgFhIKC!HeA7bFAELLEgZtS3Yv9S7_RS0Fr9UjM0EmeX718jIJ4


----------

